# Who can offer me the cheapeat vps on the planet?



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Who can offer me a cheap vps with basic specs at cheapest price on the planet?
Iam interested in annual payments & lifetimepayments...


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Lowendspirit (NL/UK): http://lowendspirit.com/locations.html $4 a year
ServerDragon (Tampa/Denver): http://serverdragon.com/openvz.php $10.99 a year
And a lot more on the "sub 20$ per year list".


----------



## juan (Jul 7, 2013)

Cloudshards recently offered 64mb for $7/yr.


----------



## H4G (Jul 7, 2013)

What specs?


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Who can offer me a cheap vps with basic specs at cheapest price on the planet?


 
I think you should first know what specs you really need in the VPS. You might end up wasting money if you buy just the _cheapest_.


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes.. The Minimum Specs only... But looking for HDD space of about 100GB


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

And also a vps for giving shared hosting... how much would it cost?


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Yes.. The Minimum Specs only... But looking for HDD space of about 100GB


 
Keep them coming


----------



## H4G (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Yes.. The Minimum Specs only... But looking for HDD space of about 100GB


You're almost there. Just need to churn out the RAM and Bandwidth now.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Who can offer me a cheap vps with basic specs at _*cheapest price on the planet*_?
> ...



Where's the facepalm button? WHT has one.. it's time for VPSBoard to get one as well because there's a lot of equally stupid posts here too.


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

It will sound stupid...but what if there is one???   Please do understand that stupids do exist in this world

RAM & Bandwidth any....


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> It will sound stupid...but what if there is one???   Please do understand that stupids do exist in this world


 
So whoever quotes for your requirement is going to be a stupid [according to you]?


----------



## 7ropics (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> And also a vps for giving shared hosting... how much would it cost?


Depends on quite a few variables.

How many sites do you plan on hosting?

What type of sites? Static HTML? Wordpress? Forums? etc.

Panel? If so, which? Assuming you go with cPanel that's going to be an extra $15 on top of the VPS cost, unless the provider you choose to go with is a cPanel partner and can provide it at a discount.

Do you need management?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> And also a vps for giving shared hosting... how much would it cost?


 

I'm assuming you want clients on these VPS Containers then?  Are you planning on using a control panel?  

This does add up. Also, finding the "cheapest" really doesn't mean the best (although the companies currently mentioned I do applaud).


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Eh ... lifetimepayments ... much?


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes..Lifetime payment... Does that concept exist in vps?


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 7, 2013)

vanarp said:


> So whoever quotes for your requirement is going to be a stupid [according to you]?


 

I didnt get that..sorry


----------



## 7ropics (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> I didnt get that..sorry


If you could answer my questions I'm sure I could point you in the right direction  :lol:


----------



## mikho (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Yes..Lifetime payment... Does that concept exist in vps?


Only on ebay. Sorry.....


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 7, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Yes..Lifetime payment... Does that concept exist in vps?



Short Answer: No.  It's not feasible.  Unless you overload the server so much that it becomes almost useless...  Or the company closes its doors.  

While the servers themselves do have a single-time cost (excluding obvious maintenance cost (e.g. cost of replacing broken hardware, etc.)), it usually has a monthly/recurring cost to keep it in a datacenter/hooked up to a network.  Therefore, there's no reason anyone would do lifetime payment unless it's a loss leader, a company that doesn't have a proper business plan, or they just don't want it hooked up to the internet.  I mean even at the datacenter level, the servers constantly use electricity (for power and cooling) and don't forget the actual internet connection/network which both are recurring fees/costs, and if there's a "lifetime" plan then your initial investment will NOT cover the cost of the server for the "lifetime" (unless by lifetime they mean 100 years and you pay ridiculous amount of money for it).  

Erm....  Good luck with shared hosting.  

*Edit:*  Also, please review what your needs are.  Going with a 32mb VPS is *NOT *the ideal situation to start shared hosting.  Also, in terms of space 100GB is fine (just expect to pay a moderate amount for it), and make sure to purchase enough ram to actually be able to do things (to be on the safe side, I'd recommend 128MB, although I know many companies here provide 96MB RAM and it's more than enough).  

Basically, please do a bit of research before requesting a VPS quote as not knowing the requirements for your intended purpose and yet requesting minimal RAM doesn't really end well for you.  Hell anyone can sell you a container with 32mb RAM and 100GB HDD but it won't last long as a shared hosting server.


----------



## Ishaq (Jul 7, 2013)

There is no "lifetime payments", this is not a hacking forum where you can buy hacking services for life.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 7, 2013)

"Lifetime payments"?

Sure, give me $1,500 right now. That's only $25/YR for 60 years. Assuming you're less than 20 now, that's a steal! You'll probably live well into your 80's or higher!


----------



## jarland (Jul 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> "Lifetime payments"?
> 
> Sure, give me $1,500 right now. That's only $25/YR for 60 years. Assuming you're less than 20 now, that's a steal! You'll probably live well into your 80's or higher!


Beat me to it. I was thinking something in the neighborhood of $3000. Totally sustainable.


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 7, 2013)

I laughed so much reading this thread I nearly fell off my chair.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 7, 2013)

Ishaq said:


> There is no "lifetime payments", this is not a hacking forum where you can buy hacking services for life.


You never saw the 'lifetime hosting' craze that hit WHT years ago? It was super popular with the 'alpha master reseller' deals. You still find them on ebay all the time from hosts that will be dead in a month.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> *find them on ebay*


 :huh:


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jul 7, 2013)

This is not hard to answer just go to my website and buy the lowest priced vps I offer, you’re going to get the most resources I offer for that price, you can  use reoccurring PayPal payments for as many years as you want it will bill you automatically and I will keep your server running as long as those payments keep coming. Hope this helps you. Mr. Mark Grannum CEO


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> This is not hard to answer just go to my website and but the lowest priced vps I offer, you’re going to get the most resources I offer for that price you can, use reoccurring PayPal payments for as many years as you want it will bill you automatically and I will keep your server running as long as those payments keep coming. Hope this helps you. Mr. Mark Grannum CEO


lol


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 7, 2013)

I lol'ed as well.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You never saw the 'lifetime hosting' craze that hit WHT years ago? It was super popular with the 'alpha master reseller' deals. You still find them on ebay all the time from hosts that will be dead in a month.
> 
> 
> Francisco


That gave me an idea that I was going to do a while ago but never got around to it. 

I just bought a couple lifetime hosting packages on eBay one of them is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330941145705 who's being sold by http://h2internet.co.uk/ going to test to see how long they last.


----------



## Artie (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know what was more amusing, the OP or sonwebhost.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 7, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> This is not hard to answer just go to my website and buy the lowest priced vps I offer, you’re going to get the most resources I offer for that price, you can  use reoccurring PayPal payments for as many years as you want it will bill you automatically and I will keep your server running as long as those payments keep coming. Hope this helps you. Mr. Mark Grannum CEO


This is the quality you get when you ask these types of ridiculous questions OP.

I would also suggest perhaps not posting this type of question from a company account with your brand name and logo. It would b better to research your industry first.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

OMG! I never knew there exist so many Lifetime Web Hosting services on eBay!  :lol:


----------



## vanarp (Jul 7, 2013)

What they mean by _lifetime_ offers? Could be the server's lifetime or the Host's lifetime or the lifetime of their advertisement


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You never saw the 'lifetime hosting' craze that hit WHT years ago? It was super popular with the 'alpha master reseller' deals. You still find them on ebay all the time from hosts that will be dead in a month.
> 
> 
> Francisco


THere are still lots floating on hostloc - the Chinese lifetime offers are everywhere.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 7, 2013)

C.E.O?


Bhhhhhhhahahahhahahahhshaggggaaggagsghhahhahhaga.


----------



## Tactical (Jul 7, 2013)

I got an idea give me a 100 dollars every month in return ill give you nothing, but a thought your money is being well spent! lol


----------



## Tactical (Jul 7, 2013)

@sonwebhost lol your back i thought the teacher told you to put the dunce cap on and sit in the corner. See what happens when you open your mouth. Shit falls out. I should give you a toilet brush and some blue bowl cleaner to scrub your mouth!


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll offer you an OpenVZ VPS with 10MB of RAM and 100GB of disk space but no network connectivity for a lifetime payment of $5. Did I win? It meets all of your requirements and it's the cheapest offer so far so now you should purchase it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 8, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I'll offer you a 10MB VPS with 100GB of disk space but no network connectivity for a lifetime payment of $5. Did I win?



CALLED IT.  YOU ALL SAW ME CALL IT. It's like I have ESPN or something.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 8, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> CALLED IT.  YOU ALL SAW ME CALL IT. It's like I have ESPN or something.


I'd watch out for Florida, you might get hit with a tropical earthquake

Francisco


----------



## peterw (Jul 8, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I'll offer you an OpenVZ VPS with 10MB of RAM and 100GB of disk space but no network connectivity for a lifetime payment of $5.


As long as you offer local lan ip I will order some of them!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the OP was scared off.

_He should come increase his post count so when he gets his lifetime hosting he can resell it in the marketplace._


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jul 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think the OP was scared off.
> 
> _He should come increase his post count so when he gets his lifetime hosting he can resell it in the marketplace._


The op was on antserve.com, and pmed me asking where he can get a cheap vps, I referred him to here. AntServe.com offers paid upgrades and claims they are good for lifetime, so that is where the lifetime thing comes from.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 8, 2013)

Antserve? Another failed/scam by none other than one and only Richard Hamill. One of the biggest" lifetime" unlimited hosting scammer out there. Oh did I mention?


Richard Hamill from RHsource also happen to own Smileserve and has a corporate wht membership.


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 8, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Antserve? Another failed/scam by none other than one and only Richard Hamill. One of the biggest" lifetime" unlimited hosting scammer out there. Oh did I mention? Richard Hamill from RHsource also happen to own Smileserve and has a corporate wht membership.


What?


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 8, 2013)

'KuJoe said:


> but no network connectivity


What to do without network connectivity? 

Lifetime web hosting offers do exist on ebay, but i cannot find anything on lifetime vps.. so i asked here...

I understand its stupid...about lifetime payment.. but thanks i could know about many good cheap vps providers


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2013)

At least the OP didn't come begging for a FREE VPS


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> At least the OP didn't come begging for a FREE VPS


Thanks buddy...


----------



## vanarp (Jul 8, 2013)

*@*, So what do you plan to do with the VPS of 100GB storage?


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 8, 2013)

Planning to provide shared hosting to clients!!!


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 8, 2013)

*@**MannDude*,



MannDude said:


> He should come increase his post count so when he gets his lifetime hosting he can resell it in the marketplace.


  

i didnt understand that line... sorry


----------



## vanarp (Jul 8, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> Planning to provide shared hosting to clients!!!


 
I recommend to choose a VPS of at least 512MB (preferably 1GB) RAM so that you can comfortably run whatever Web Hosting Panel you may choose. Bandwidth wise you better choose unmetered or at least 1TB. Since failures (hardware/software) can happen, have a good disaster recovery plan.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll sell you a lifetime VPS. PM me and I'll give you my personal cell phone number and we'll have a talk.


----------



## Tactical (Jul 8, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> . PM me and I'll give you my personal cell phone number and we'll have a talk.


Hey this ain't a dating site!


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 8, 2013)

WebReflex Technologies said:


> What to do without network connectivity?


Beats me, you didn't say anything about bandwidth or port speed so I offered you a VPS that met your requirements.


----------



## Looking 4 Quality CheapVPS (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry..for that...


----------

